# 264 Win Mag



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am trying to work up a load with a 140 gr Berger VLD in my son's 264 Win Mag. He used R25 I believe and the max load in the book only gave him 2850. That's only slightly faster than my 6.5 Creedmoor, and slower than my 6.5 X 284. I believe it should kick out at least 3100 fps. 
I just ordered a hand press so I can go to the range and load as I shoot. Anyone have experience with this cartridge and have powder recommendations?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Book says 60 gr of R25 should push the pill at 3005fps but that is out of a 24 inch bbl. Consider dropping down to a 120 bullet.


----------

